
How To Solve Problems Like Sherlock Holmes - nikunjk
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1682203/how-to-solve-problems-like-sherlock-holmes
======
feral
Sherlock Holmes is a fictional character in a fictional world - as we all
know.

But there are many articles written as if Holmes is a real person, such that
we could extract valuable life lessons by studying how Holmes solved problems
- on the implicit basis that it worked out well for Holmes.

That a particular way of thinking worked for Holmes doesn't mean anything. At
best, you are hoping that Arthur Conan Doyle had a particularly good model of
the world, as reflected in his fiction, that is worth studying.

Finally, the advice in that particular article seems contradictory, to me.
E.g:

“I make it a practice not to judge someone before I speak with them and get to
know them. But can I tell you who someone is by looking at cuff links? No.”

Which is the article saying we are supposed to do? Wait for someone to speak
before judging them? Or make educated guesses, based on prior knowledge of the
world, and observations such as the cuff links they wear?

~~~
MaysonL
Of course, Sherlock Holmes _was_ based on a real person, who was extremely
observant, and very good at deduction, especially as applied to his profession
of medicine. See: <http://www.diogenes-club.com/joebell.htm>

~~~
jeremyarussell
I like how people forget to check that when saying. "This argument is invalid,
it's main support is a fictional character". Obviously the adventures were not
real, but the person was. And the advice given, pay attention and be mindful,
keep your mind organized, etc. are all good pieces of advice.

------
b0rsuk
I only read the first Sherlock Holmes novel, but he didn't strike me as an
incredibly smart character. This is because the author was keeping lots of
critical information from the reader. Reader has no chance to figure it out on
his own. Yes, there's a moment when he looks at a muddy path where you can
suspect he's seeing some interesting traces - but it's not said what it is.

~~~
talmand
I think that's just a matter of preference on the author's part of which
character you are supposed to identify with. Often you are reading the stories
from the point of view of Watson who also has to attempt to keep up with
Holmes as much as the reader does. You are supposed to relate to Watson and
keeping some aspects of the mystery hidden is reflected in this. That way the
author can make sure the reader has the opportunity to "figure it out" when
they feel is best for the dynamic of the story.

Jack McDevitt speaks of this concept with his Alex Benedict series of books.
The first book is from the perspective of the title character but he changes
this to the sidekick for the rest of the series. His reasoning for this, from
what I recall, is that it wasn't right for the story to be told from the
character's perspective but still have to hide certain things from the reader
so that certain ideas don't come to mind before they are ready to be
presented. The idea is that if the reader figures out the mystery halfway
through the story then the rest of the story to be told is ruined.

~~~
b0rsuk
Then I would blame the story for being too easy to predict. I like stories
where there are many loose ends and a variety of outcomes is possible, all
making sense.

~~~
talmand
I enjoy those as well, but if there's a market for a slightly easier mystery
story then they'll be written.

I suppose another aspect could be the author doesn't want the reader to feel
that they are smarter than the hero.

------
sreyaNotfilc
Cool. I was reading an article on Cracked about this very subject.
[http://www.cracked.com/article_20214_5-so-called-signs-
geniu...](http://www.cracked.com/article_20214_5-so-called-signs-genius-that-
any-idiot-can-learn_p2.html)

There's a link to a youtube video which features the "Sherlock" television
show. It shows the first encounter between Watson and Holmes where he deduces
whether or not he was involved in the Afghanistan war.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYlVBhwfvL4>

Its cool that that encounter happened in the book as well. I love how even
though the time period is different, the subjects are still relevant.

\-- Now about this article, some of these things are of course based of a
fictional character. But, I don't think that's the point of the article. Its
more about how to open your mind and observe closely what's in front of you.
Perhaps, learning and applying the lessons from the fictional Holmes will
actually expand ones horizons. Being that this is Hacker News , and the
article was posted on Fast Company, I see how this may benefit a developer or
an entrepreneur. You may be able to solve problems just by sitting back and
not moving too fast. By simply being mindful and patient, maybe the solution
will not only come to you but even compel you to act on it.

At least that's what I got out of it...

------
bonchibuji
I found it funny that the covers in Amazon for UK and US are different. Seems
like the author/publisher wants to capitalize on the popularity of Sherlock
(Benedict Cumberbatch one) series in UK.

~~~
adeaver
That happens a lot. Usually it's the US side altering things in places where
the US audience would be confused, for instance using UK specific terms or
phrasing.

Some have even suggested that it is the publishers 'dumbing down' the book for
the US.

------
elliptic
I prefer to solve problems like Hercule Poirot

~~~
sp332
I like Columbo's method: just know the answer ahead of time.

~~~
dfxm12
In all seriousness, this is Sherlock Holmes' method too. It's easy to make
brilliant deductions when you are a character in a piece of fiction whose
story has been completely laid out.

~~~
jerf
“[Samuel Vimes] had a jaundiced view of Clues. He instinctively distrusted
them. They got in the way.

“And he distrusted the sort of person who’d take one look at another man and
say in a lordly voice to his companion, “Ah, my dear sir, I can tell you
nothing except that he is a left-handed stonemason who has spent some years in
the merchant navy and has recently fallen on hard times,” and then unroll a
lot of supercilious commentary about calluses and stance and the state of a
man’s boots, when exactly the same comments could apply to a man who was
wearing his old clothes because he’d been doing a spot of home bricklaying for
a new barbecue pit, and had been tattooed once when he was drunk and seventeen
and in fact got seasick on wet pavement. What arrogance! What an insult to the
rich and chaotic variety of the human experience!”

\- Terry Pratchett, _Feet of Clay_

Sherlock Holmes is fun to read, but completely, utterly unrealistic.

~~~
majormajor
Heh, I had separately posted this up above, but I suppose I can go delete that
one and just upvote this one instead. :)

------
pavel_lishin
> _She suggests something as simple as taking a walk in the park during your
> lunch break instead of eating at your desk. Konnikova has found two reasons
> for this. First, more hours at the desk can actually make you less
> productive._

This may work for some people, but it has never worked for me. I come back
more distracted, and it takes me a long time to get back into the swing of
things. I prefer eating a sandwich at my desk while reading a few chapters of
a book.

------
realrocker
or How to have a grandiose title and come a cropper?

